# Could Seraltine (zoloft) cause DP/DR



## DP'dOut2k12 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so sick of this feeling of not being alive and not living life like I used too. I used to be so happy and enjoy everything, now I feel so empty etc.. I had a panic attack one day when I was sick and the military doctor put me on seraltine. I have felt in a state of DP/DR every since. Half the time I really don't think I'm living anymore and also it is messing with my whole life. My families on their way to see me right now, but I am having anxiety because I know they are my family but I feel nothing.. I don't even know who I am myself anymore it is really killing me. You'd think being in the military and away from home you'd want to see your family, but its causing me more stress than actual good. However, I refuse to tell them this because I know they care so much about me and I would never want to upset them.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you saying you did not have DP/DR before Zoloft? How long have you been on this med?

Generally SSRIs work by increasing serotonin which 'blunts' a persons feeling of depression and anxiety. Unfortunately it blunts all feelings. You have to decide which situation is better - the depression/anxiety or feeling disconnected.

SSRIs actually lower dopamine which is ironic since dopamine is needed to 'feel'. There are a few cases where people have got DP, DR, HPPD, or Parkinsonism from SSRIs - but this is rare. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9660102

If you have anxiety about your folks visiting then it doesn't sound like this drug has really addressed your panic/anxiety. For occasional use, benzodiazepines are best for anxiety control. 'Talk therapy' might be a better way of dealing with anxiety issues. Have you told you doctors about this side effect? Or do they just do the military 'be tough' act?

Also, SSRIs are only 8% more effective than placebos though reports vary http://www.science20.com/natural_medicine_101_jeffrey_dach_md/ssri_antidepressants_no_better_placebo_says_jama . There are some members who report improvement with SSRIs (so you never know for sure how a person will respond) but it isn't largely successful in treating DP. For DR and HPPD, SSRIs often make things worse.

Well, this is food for thought and hope you find a solution. Remember your family does care ... just respond that you do too even if you don't feel much right now. Best wishes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know about that but when I was on Zoloft (December 2011, January 2012) my symptoms worsened by great deal. I stopped taking it and went back on Cymbalta cuz of it and my symptoms got better to the point it was before getting on Zoloft.


----------



## DP'dOut2k12 (Apr 11, 2012)

I appreciate the help guys no i don't think I had it before the first panic attack in november, i was put on zoloft in january bc i was feeling all weird n shit but it really got bad after I was on it.. dp/dr is like nothing looks familiar, not even my own body ya know, I like know I'm here because I'm here but my head always feels like full of pressure and I can remember how 
i was before but like for some reason can't get back into reality to be that person it sucks.


----------



## DP'dOut2k12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Everyday almost seems like its own thing and I don't feel like I lived the same life the past 24 years really crazy to think about it but I guess you got to roll with it and hope it passes. The whole military thing they deff have options available but I'd be worried that it could get me kicked out of the army. I put too much work into the past year to let it all go to waste but I'll be done with active duty in September then I go back to my unit back home which hopefully will help. I just want to be the kid I was before and get rid of the anxiety DP/DR.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

I was on zoloft for 3 years and used it to great effect, If it wasn't for the weight gain i'd probably still be on it.

What i did find with zoloft is the first week or so is hell, these are those side effects they warn about but apparently ''most people aren't bothered enough by side effects to not continue with the medication'' but from what i see a lot of people are bothered and never really see it through. I remember in 2008 when i was put back on them ringing my doctor up in tears asking if this is normal cause i was having a really hard time with it.

But i stuck with it and had to up my dose to 100mg before i felt it's effect and the whole process took a long time roughly 4 - 6 weeks but i did feel better on them.

New studies coming up are showing that how they actually exert their effect is through helping the brain being able to regrow new neurons through neurogenesis though this is still controversial, but it would explain the lag time between taking the pill and recovery.

But to the point, yes zoloft can increase DP/DR when you first start taking it.

Why it does this i don't have a scientific answer but if i had to guess off my own experience is me personally i'm very sensitive to drugs of any kind. I only need 3 beers and i feel more than tipsy. When you introduce a new drug to the system i dare say the body deals with that like a stress which will increase adrenaline and cortisol. Bit like when you have allergies during the change of season's from all the pollen and your body releases adrenaline to deal with the histamine, same when a SSRI is introduced.


----------



## Hayley94 (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh my god, this is exactly how I am feeling! I took only one pill of sertraline 50mg and had an adverse reaction, depersonalization has a rapid onset and mine started hours after taking the medication along with the reaction. It's a nightmare, I don't even feel comfortable in my own home anymore it's like I'm in someone elses house, even going outside it's like my mind doesn't recognize anything. Like you said I know I'm here but my mind just can't seem to connect, and I don't feel like the same person I was before I took the tablet. Depersonalization isn't my only problem but it is the worst of all. I do hope you are feeling better though. I have been suffering with this for a month and it's been a nightmare to deal with but I can say I have improved just a little bit since the first week. I was told by a friend that I could of had what's called serotonin syndrome, a rare and fatal adverse reaction. If I did, I must be lucky that it wasn't severe, but it has left me with depersonalization and horrible physical symptoms, and my doctors don't want to listen, but I am starting CBT-Cognitive Behavioral Therapy my first session being next Wednesday, hopefully this should help a little. I too suffer from anxiety and it has been a lot worse with what I'm going through as I'm in constant fear and worry about myself. It is very frightening and makes you think you're losing your mind and going crazy, or even dying. I really do hope this goes away as I've seen cases that last for up to 20 years! makes you feel so hopeless and disappointed. Now I see this post is really old and you might not ever look back at it again, but just incase, I hope everything has got better for you  hugs.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Citalopram causes DP/DR for me, and it never left. 5 years now.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Caused^


----------



## Hayley94 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ameloulou said:


> Citalopram causes DP/DR for me, and it never left. 5 years now.


How long have you been on the citalopram for?


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

I just started Citalopram this week and the only side affect I have are the headaches. How bad was your experience with this medication? I feel like it has somewhat made my anxiety worse the first 3 days, but I was able to get through it. I am on my 7th day and my head feels really fuzzy, is this normal?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

If Zoloft makes things worse, then consider opposite meds such as SSREs (not available in USA) or dopamine increasing meds.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_serotonin_reuptake_enhancer

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianeptine


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Hayley94 said:


> How long have you been on the citalopram for?


I was on it for a 2 weeks. Never took it again after DP/DR hit.


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

Ameloulou said:


> Citalopram causes DP/DR for me, and it never left. 5 years now.


What were your side affects?


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

A 5 year long side effect at that...


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmhm, okay thanks  

I just wanted to make sure my head was ok lol


----------



## MALCOLM BUTLER (Aug 7, 2014)

First of all don't let the idea of having DP/DR scare you. Many of us believe that there is a reason for obtaining this disorder. Even myself who is in a deep state of DP/DR right now knows that this is actually bettering my life and basically forcing me to CBT myself. (cognitive behavioral therapy). but aside from that stop worrying about what has caused you to feel the way you do. may have been the zoloft may not have been, you'll never know and thats great because its not important. if you've been taking the zoloft for a while now, wean yourself off of it slowly. If you've been taking it for less than a month off and on just stop taking it. One of the biggest problems with DP/DR is that your always worrying about 1 of the following things: either "did i just do something that gonna cause my DP/DR to spike" or "do i even exist" or "is life real". when your feeling these ways try to write them down and read them to yourself out loud. it will help you to see them from a perspective outside of your currently confused mind, or from the point of view of someone else. bottom line is don't worry because no one has ever died from anxiety and your gonna be fine, also the fact that you don't want your family to see you suffering or in a scared state of mind should let you know that you are very much still alive and existing as a human being.

[email protected]

-Friend of the People


----------

